# Article in the Guardian, UK



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/sep/04/depersonalisation-disorder-the-condition-youve-never-heard-of-that-affects-millions


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

"One in 50 of us are victims, left feeling like robots - and yet even doctors have to Google it."

Well said.


----------



## db22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Not been on here for a while, this was published today.

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/sep/04/depersonalisation-disorder-the-condition-youve-never-heard-of-that-affects-millions


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Its about time this was reported in the news in the UK!


----------



## lostlark (Jul 28, 2014)

TDX said:


> "One in 50 of us are victims, left feeling like robots - and yet even doctors have to Google it."
> 
> Well said.


this statistic seems off to me. There's no way it's this common. I think this also accounts for the amount of people who experience dissociation episodes (either from anxiety or drug side effects)?


----------



## dorian (Mar 14, 2016)

This was the article that sent me here! It popped up in a friend-of-a-friend's facebook feed and somehow wound up on mine.


----------

